
Computer Science Relies on the Opposite of Gödel's Results - carlehewitt
https://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/233650-computer-science-relies-on-the-opposite-of-godels-results/fulltext
======
ebcode
Professor Hewitt, I am a big fan of your work, but I am struggling a bit with
understanding this claim from another article you wrote in CACM[0]:

> Actor message passing machines can perform computations that a no lambda
> expression, nondeterministic Turing Machine, Simula-67 program, or pure
> Logic Program can implement.

You go on to quote [Plotkin 1976], but I just can't connect the dots. I don't
doubt that the Actor Model is a more powerful abstraction than a Turing
Machine, but I do wonder if it isn't possible for a Turing Machine to simulate
the Actor Model, and thereby achieve the same power of expression.

I also know I'm in way over my head with the math, but if it's possible for
you to come up with a proof that an undergraduate/high-school student could
follow, that would surely help out a lot!

[0][https://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/231495-what-turing-
and-...](https://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/231495-what-turing-and-church-
left-out/fulltext)

